# My Leopard Wrasse surfaced!!!!!



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

After almost a MONTH hiding in the sand. I though she was dead and stunk up my tank since I had a green water problem.

She is soooooo skinny LOL.

Dumped some frozen cyclopeeze, brine shrimp and freeze dried mysis to see if I could get her to eat. She ate something, not sure what because my tank is still a little cloudy but I will take that as a WIN. Starting to hatch some brine this eve.

No aggression problems so far either with the other wrasse (the boss of the tank)




SO now I have to find the reason for my green water problem, no more conveniently blaming my dead Leopard LOL


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Dumping that much food in a tank that has issues will not help at all.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

That's great! I hope she recovers well.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Chromey said:


> Dumping that much food in a tank that has issues will not help at all.


haha it wasn't like I dumped in a ton of food.  Anyhoo, the other inhabitants were more than willing to help clean up and I scooped out anything that hadn't been eaten so things should be ok.

I am more concerned about the regular feedings and not as you say overloading the tank


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Friend of mine was having the same problem. He got his to come out when blood worms were put in the tank. 

He found his while cleaning the sand bed. Came out like a shot when the siphon touched it!


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear that the wrasse is still there! Good luck getting her to eat, I hope she makes it.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

The Leopard came out from the sand today again at about 5:30. Starting to figure out what it likes to eat. 

It ate frozen brine but rejected the freeze dried mysis which I had mixed in together so it looks like I am going to have to just treat the frozen brine with some selcon and then introduce some frozen PE mysis then try the freeze dried mysis. The rest of the tank inhabitants loves this stuff so I should never have any leftover food in the tank lol.

It also took a few tastes of my seafood medley I make so very promising. 

I just want to avoid having to feed different foods to the tank.

Frozen Brine/Mysis : All in tank
Seafood Medley: All in Tank

Pellet: Only the warsse and firefish
Flake: Chromis/firefish/McCosker's

So the cardinalfish will only eat meaty foods. I have read they can be almost impossible to get it to eat processed foods so a bit of a pain.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Just a quick follow up,

All is well. She is still skinny but not as decrepit looking as those few days ago. Talk about an active fish! Never stood still for a moment so I had a hard time trying to get a pic without a blur. It was so hungry it ate 2 PE mysis cubes by itself (fed by pipette to make sure it got it's food). If you have the patience I would say if you like active fish this should be on a must have list. 

Added some eye candy below 

The only thing I am not sure about is Sum sold it as the melagris leopard wrasse, but this has a ton of red in it, and the ones I have seen are white with black. It isn't a chaoti so if anyone knows please let me know. It could be in the process of changing into a male?


----------

